
Ask HN: How do you train your developers? - sauldcosta
How do you ensure that your development team&#x27;s tech skills stay up-to-date? Do you use videos, live training, internal resources, or something else?
======
mikece
A better question might be: _DO_ you train your developers? I've not worked
for a single company where management took a proactive approach about training
developers. At most, approval was granted for purchasing/reimbursing for
books, videos, and a conference, but that required the developers to take the
initiative.

~~~
sauldcosta
Interesting. Were these small companies, or large ones as well?

